# Ciadella Interiors –My personal Experience



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I figured I would share my recent purchase that I received from Ciadella because they did an AWESOME JOB!! 

Right off the bat, my PM to Pete (interiorman) was answered promptly, with the offer of 10% of their prices since I am a member of the forum. From there, I called into the shop since I had a special request. I wanted to get ’59 seats, with the ’60 houndstooth insert. I was surprised when they said it could be easily done… for no extra charge! So I decided to ask for a few samples so I could see how they would like in my car. About 3 days later, they show up. 

I was trying to decide on the colors, since I have re-done my door panels and used a sort of grayish/tan color. I asked if I could send in a swatch to see if they could match and of course they told me to send it out.

I got a call a couple days later from Gina who told me that the vinyl I sent them was actually ‘ultra leather’ which they had in stock (I had no idea it was actually really nice vinyl since all of the vinyl I bought was from a clearance bin at a fabric store and it cost about $20 for 6 yards of it). Anyway, she told me that there is usually a pretty hefty price increase when they use the ultra leather. She spoke with Pete, and he gave me a great price using the ultra leather so I whipped out my credit card uffin:

I placed the order over the phone and told Gina the color combo I wanted. 2 days later, the more I looked at pictures of the seats, I realized that I would have liked to have a bit more black in the seats. I sent an email off to Natalie, asking if my seats hadn’t been sewn up yet, if I could change them. About an hour later, I got an email from Gina that the seats should be done by the end of the day and they would be shipped out.

Obviously, I figured I had missed the boat on changing the seats and felt okay with getting the seats the original way I had ordered. About an hour later, I get a call from Gina saying that Pete wanted to talk to me. I got on the phone and he asked me what I wanted to change. So I told him that I would like the bottoms black but I also said that if the seats are too far along that I will just take them as I ordered. He had actually gone into the shop and asked the person who was making the seats to stop sewing until he spoke with me. He said the changes would be no big deal and that the seats should be done in the next few days.

Well, a few days later, they showed up. Even nicer than I thought they could be. They did an awesome job. The quality of the seats is unmatched. I took them to a local upholsterer to have the seats re-padded and wrapped and he said they were very nice and when I told him what I paid, he couldn’t believe it. He literally said “We couldn’t have done them at that price”

So needless to say, I only have good things to say about Ciadella and the entire team there. They make an excellent product with even better customer service. Thanks again and I hope a lot of you take a look at their website and consider buying from the best next time you’re updating your interior :biggrin:

http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/

This is the original seats. You can see the door panel in the background too










Here is a pic of the seat cover










And here is a finished pic of the back seat. I will post up the seats installed when I get some time to throw em in


----------



## Interiorman (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. We do try to please our customers. I love Chevy & Low Riders and their owners, a great Lay it Low bunch of people. Any way I can help, please let me know. God Bless, Pete Ciadella


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yep those are some nice seats. They do GREAT work at Ciadella and Pete always has Good customers service pleasing his customers. Hes who im going to when I do my interior O.G. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

interiorman ... PM me a price for 63 interior.. hardtop... teal with cloth inserts.. complete kit, also lemme know what you incl;ude


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2011, 01:03 PM~20021656
> *interiorman ... PM me a price for 63 interior.. hardtop... teal with cloth inserts.. complete kit, also lemme know what you incl;ude
> *


Check out their website homie, u can check all of their stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

i am going to be ordering my kit soon how can i get some samples


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 7 2011, 09:20 PM~20038430
> *i am going to be ordering my kit soon how can i get some samples
> *


Call, PM, or email. I called, followed up with an email with my address, got the samples a couple days later :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:47 AM~20042617
> *Call, PM, or email. I called, followed up with an email with my address, got the samples a couple days later :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

I emailed them and they replied to my email in less then a day !!! 
Pete hopefully I can get that 10% discount when I make my order  

Rodney


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

Pete is the man and ciadella is absolutely the best out there, their customer service surpasses all other companies by a landslide and the products speak for themselves!!


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

so funny i just stumbled on his website while trying to find my interior dimensions, and here his company is being praised. i guess i'll be ordering too. 

10% still good? shipping included? to canada?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Pete,
could you do this is Ultra Leather and Ultra Suede (Different color scheme)? If so could you PM me a price. I know I will need to provide my old seat covers. This would be for a 75 Caprice convertible.


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

Where'd Pete go?


----------



## Interiorman (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20185073
> *Pete,
> could you do this is Ultra Leather and Ultra Suede (Different color scheme)? If so could you PM me a price. I know I will need to provide my old seat covers. This would be for a 75 Caprice convertible.
> 
> ...


*
Yes we can use Ultra leather. real leather, and suede. We can make them in many different styles. Look at our Custom Interior page on our website www.ciadellainteriors.com I love 75 Ragtops, I've had many. Any questions email me direct [email protected] *


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Good to see someone who takes care of people


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Finally installed these :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Been to a couple car shows and everyoneeee has been asking about my seats. Again, great job Pete!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 16 2011, 03:33 PM~20353007
> *Finally installed these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks good homie!*


----------

